# Feeling lost & confused..



## Minne6 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have been seperated since January but it wasnt until July, that my H moved out.. We have been together for 14 years since we were both 18, i have been with him thru thick and thin, thru good and bad and we have had our problems which i have always been able to keep my part of deal in making things work, him on the other hand would always end up giving up after a couple of weeks. So once he moved out i was happy, i live in a rental community so he decided to rent an apt in the same place since we have 4 boys, so it worked out ok. Until a month after he moved out i noticed he was going out with a girl who is 9yrs younger w a daughter who not only lives in the community, but also works here and her daughter goes to school with our kids. Now lets talk about where we are today, he is already living with her. This is eating me up inside and like everyone else i have my good days and my horrible days. I moved here (to DC) from Miami, and I cant go back without his help. Then here comes the other exciting part, if i go back to miami he wants to go with me! oh the joy! Am just so lost and confused, he has put me thru so much and he is not even me giving me the time of day but why do i HURT so much?!?!


----------

